# Ak47?



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

With recent news suggesting the jazz are wanting to move him. I say way not the Nuggets
AI for Kirilenko, Korver, and Almond
then move chucky atkins and steven hunter for jamaal tinsley
Kmart, Nene, Birdman
Melo, Kleiza
Ak47, Balkman
JR Smith, Korver, Almond, D. Jones
Tinsley, Carter


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

yay for one of the most offensively inept squads in the league!

and iverson has one of the best expiring contracts in history. were not giving that up for 3 years and a billion dollars of ak47 and korver.

NO.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Utah wouldn't even want AI, nor would they package Korver in any kind of deal.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

lol i doubt that simply because of money. ak47's contract is a joke.


----------



## MVP.Kobe (Aug 15, 2008)

The Jazz obviously don't want Allen Iverson getting in the way of D Will still developing to his full potential at PG. Unless they put AI at the 2 guard, which is unlikely. Even if Denver gets AK47 without giving up Iverson, it will be near the same situation of when they had Camby. And that is one standout defender on a team where no one else is willing to defend with him.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

If Nuggets would trade AI for long-term contracts, I would call Chicago and offer AI for Hinrich and a resigned Gordon.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i have AK47 on my list because he is a guy that would actually play D. Hes still a pretty young guy would really could use a change of scenery. He might really surprise with the fast paced nuggets. after the recent salary dump you would think the nuggets would try and get something for AI rather than letting him expire.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

A bad move for both teams. AK is so offensively handicapped, he can only really effectively play pf. He's not a good man to man defender either.

And AI on the Jazz, especially if they included Korver in the trade, would be horrible.


----------

